# Getting Exposure/Clientele



## Senoj (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a question about getting exposure/clientele? What are your suggestions? What has proven helpful? What hasn't proven helpful? How long did it take you to have established clientele? etc;
I already have:

-business cards
-portfolio in the works
-website
-blog
-model mayhem account to do trade for pics for my portfolio

What else do I need?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At the moment I have 1 wedding which someone referred me to do it but I want more makeup gigs. At least 1 or 2 jobs every month (volunteer and paid jobs)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Senoj (Sep 14, 2010)

No one has any answers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? I've been reading on specktra about many different ones being busy this time of the year. You all must be doing something right to be bringing in clients. Please share some tips.


----------



## LC (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi hunny. network yourself on wedding networking sites. weddingwire.com, weddingbook.com, marketplaceweddings.com, theknot.com, etc etc.

I've gotten a lot of work from those types of sites, and it's free


----------



## Senoj (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_Hi hunny. network yourself on wedding networking sites. weddingwire.com, weddingbook.com, marketplaceweddings.com, theknot.com, etc etc.

I've gotten a lot of work from those types of sites, and it's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Finally an answer! I have a weddingwire account. I didn't know about the other three sites. Thanks so much for answering!!!!


----------



## LC (Sep 15, 2010)

and there are a TON more sites too. just google wedding and your city and i'm sure a bunch will show up


----------



## daftglow (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_Hi hunny. network yourself on wedding networking sites. weddingwire.com, weddingbook.com, marketplaceweddings.com, theknot.com, etc etc.

I've gotten a lot of work from those types of sites, and it's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey girl -- I just wanted to point out that I recently was in contact with TheKnot, actually with one of their sales reps, and they're charging a monthly fee for listing with them. It was something like $50+ for online only, and $100+ for print... do you know something I don't, or has it just changed?


----------



## LC (Sep 15, 2010)

i think maybe it changed, they used to have an option to just be listed for free with your number but no profile. but 50$ is definitely worth it, soooo many brides use and trust theknot


----------

